# Two-Phase Algorithm in Mathematica



## Herbert Kociemba (Nov 5, 2010)

I implemented the Two-Phase-Algorithm in the simplest form in a Mathematica package. The implementation is short and *slow*, that is why I posted it here and not in the Software Area. It think it is more interesting from a theoretical point of view.
The interactive editor for the facelets will need at least Mathematica 6.0


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## mrCage (Nov 6, 2010)

Herbert Kociemba said:


> I implemented the Two-Phase-Algorithm in the simplest form in a Mathematica package. The implementation is short and *slow*, that is why I posted it here and not in the Software Area. It think it is more interesting from a theoretical point of view.
> The interactive editor for the facelets will need at least Mathematica 6.0


 
Hmm. The compiled vesion is faster,and the sourcecode (delphi) is freely available. Who needs this??:confused:

Per


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 6, 2010)

mrCage said:


> e. Who needs this??:confused:



Are you complaining about a gift from Kociemba? 

Mathematica is a great language for certain computations, and I use it to compute and create graphics/data about the cube all the time. It's interesting to see the two-phase algorithm in Mathematica (as Herbert mentioned, it's short, so more pure and readable than fast code with syntactical overhead), and I can imagine more flexible adaptations of the basic implementation.

(Also, I've been tempted to write this myself some day.)


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 3, 2011)

0-0 How do you even make these.. I know how to program.. But how would you structure this? Do you make a 3x3x3 array and brute force or what?
What is Two-Phase?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 3, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> 0-0 How do you even make these.. I know how to program.. But how would you structure this? Do you make a 3x3x3 array and brute force or what?
> What is Two-Phase?


 
http://kociemba.org/cube.htm


----------

